# Dunhill Rollagas Flint and Butane Info?



## sirwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello,
I've just received a very nice Dunhill Rollagas lighter as a gift. I've never owned a Dunhill lighter and I am having a hard time finding information about what brands of flints and butane's are compatible.

Is it crucial to use the red Dunhill flints? I have numerous packs of Zippo flints..would they work? If the red flints are required, where do people recommend purchasing them?

I've read Vector butane comes with the correct nozzle, so I am leaning towards using that. What other brands have the correct size nozzle? Xikar? Colibri?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

a good place to purchase dunhill parts is from elegant lighters. not only are they an authorized dealer, but they're also and authorized service and repair place for dunhill, dupont, and im corona. their shipping is usually free, but you need to order $5 worth of stuff for the free shipping i believe. i get my dunhill flints and butane from them and never had any problems. i also got my dunhill unique lighter from them.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Somebody loves you SirWalter! Being that the value is so high, I wouldn't take any chances. I'd only use their flints or like Kingston stated, use an authorized service provider. That way they're responsible for any damage.


----------



## sirwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice- much appreciated. I went ahead and placed an order with Elegant Lighters. Someone loves me is right!..Im pretty amazed how nice this lighter is.

Thanks again


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

cool-u can't get wrong with elegant lighters. don't quote me on this, but i believe that if dunhill or dupont has a warranty repair, they send it in to elegant lighters as well.


----------

